# Andex Charts - where can I get one???



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I know I can probably get a free one if I visited a financial planner/advisor, however I would prefer finding an alternate source. I'd be willing to pay a few bucks for one, but not the amount I found at this site 

http://corporate.morningstar.com/ca/asp/detail.aspx?xmlfile=6776.xml

Does anyone know where I can order a chart for less than $16.50?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Doing a little bit more searching, it looks like I may be out of luck. Looks like Morningstar bought out Andex Associates a few years ago. Looks like if I want to buy one, I've got to go through these guys. Might have to just suck it up and visit my Financial Advisor 

Still looking for alternatives if anyone has one


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

No alternatives (to that chart specifically). I know the guy who sold the company to Morningstar. I doubt you'll get a free one from your person - they have to buy them. However, you might be able to buy one *through* your advisor.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Well you're no help at all MG  

I know Financial Advisors used to give these out for free (about a decade or more ago). I wouldn't doubt that some still offer them to their long term customers, however you're probably right in my case where I'd be meeting this person for the first time. Still might try though 

Does anyone else have one of these, and do you use it in your financial planning? 

Me, I want to put it up on my wall for interest sake. However I'm getting more and more interested in macro-economic issues when considering my long term retirement plans. This is just one of the useful tools.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I have one MB. I don't use them for planning at all. Like you I just put them up for interest sake because they are very much that. I get mine from an advisor as each year they get a new one and cast off the old. The ones I have gotten were even plaque mounted. Maybe cast about locally and see if anyone would be replacing an old one. Obviously you wind up with a chart that is a couple years out of date but they are just for cool sake really.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, $16 won't exactly kill you. I'd rather pay that than even call an FA to set up an appointment.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't argue that Andrew. That's an hour of your life you are never getting back although sometimes the entertainment value is worth it. And to be fair, one can actually learn alot there. Just have to have the skeptic hat on at all times. Just like Scully and Mulder used to say...

Good news is that I didn't have to even go in. A friend dropped in to pick it up and the plaque mounting was definitely a bonus.


----------

